

Tencent to offer 10TB of free cloud storage - dakrisht
http://www.techinasia.com/forget-box-skydrive-dropbox-tencents-10tb-free-cloud-storage-hands/

======
draq
<irony>Infrastructure provided for free by MPS?</irony>

